# Kite and bronzing



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

What is the difference between a pigeon that carries kite and a pigeon that has bronzing?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well a cow is a mammal, but a mammal does not need to be a cow.
cow=kite, bronze=mammal


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

so kite is a kind of bronzing?

what are the other kinds and how do you know if you have a kite or not?

Thanks


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

They are not that well documented.
Kite is said to affect the wings, and is suppressed by spread (normal black pigeon).
Arch angel bronze affects the body and is also suppressed by spread.
Then there are a lot of genes that bronze the wing pattern, eg the bars.
The rest I choose to ignore...


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

what about when you see a black spread with brown/bronze splashes on his wings?

If spread is supposed to suppress bronze than might these birds be T-pattern rather than spread?

Thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spread supresses kite but not all bronzes.

I suspect you are thinking of a blue spread almond with what you describe above but I am certain there is more than one genotype that would create this phenotype so one could not conclude based on your description.

I believe there are 7 bronzes

Kite
Modena
Roller
Archangel

are the four that spring to mind for me, I want to say brander and TS but Modena is TS and brander I believe could actually be het rec red and kite on T pattern so I am not wanting to claim they are a bronze if they are not.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

wow every time I think I'm getting a handle on pigeon colours and genetics I realize I'm looking at like 1% of the whole picture!

There is so much to learn!!

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I do not know of any bronze that is enhanced or stays the same with the addition of spread. The number of bronzes and what they are and do is not very well documented and up for debate. Brander bronze has been suggested to be its own bronze. If you want to learn some about bronzes I suggest you read Arif Mumtaz's article on bronze which he did put up for peer review.

http://mumtazticloft.com/a_Bronze.asp

He also shows with good reason as to why toy stencil and Modena bronze are not the same gene but are two different genes under the toy stencil section of his article.


----------

